# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Adela Garcia

## gym

Ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρουσιασω μια απο τις αγαπημενες μου σκληρες κυριες του ββ...
*Αdela Garcia...*

Στην αρχη καποια λογια για την ιστορια της,την πορεια της,ενω στη συνεχεια οι διαγωνισμοι οπου συμμετειχε με καποιες φωτο....

enjoy! :01. Wink: 

          Γεννηθηκε στην Cabrera  Dominican Republic και μεγαλωσε στο San Juan Puerto Rico μαζι με τα δυο αδερφια της.Ηταν ‘’αγοροκοριτσο’’,επαιζε συνεχεια με  τα αγορια και εννοειται ολο την χτυπουσαν(ρε τα καημενα που να ξεραν... :01. Mr. Green: )

         Ηταν παντα ζωηρο παιδι με ενεργεια καθως ζουσε στην Dominican Republic.Ηθελε  να συμμετεxει σε μαθηματα ενοργανης αλλα τα οικονομικα τους δεν το επετρεπαν αυτο και το στουντιο της ενοργανης ηταν αρκετα ακριβο.Γι αυτο το λογο εκανε τρελα κολπα μονη της και επαιζε με τους δυο αδερφους της συνεχεια στο σπιτι.Εχει σπασει τη μυτη της,εχει χτυπησει στο μετωπο και αλλα τετοια ωραια... :02. Shock:  αλλα το διασκεδαζαν λεει...(ειπαμε γυμναστικη=μαζοχισμος... :03. Bowdown: )

         Απο τη στιγμη που μετακομισαν στο Puerto Rico ,ξεκινησε να παει βολευ,λιγο μπασκετ ..Σε ηλικια των 17 γνωρισε τα βαρη.Θυμαται λεει να περπαταει γυρω απο το σχολειο με την ζωνη για τα βαρη τυλιγμενη γυρω απο τους ωμους της μονο κ μονο για να βλεπει ο κοσμος οτι κανει βαρη...(απο τοτε ποζερι δηλαδη... :08. Turtle: ).

         Δεν προπονουσε τοσο πολυ το επανω μερος αλλα σηκωνε πολλα κιλα στα ποδια κατι που της εδωσε ογκο στα τετρακεφαλα με αποτελεσμα να φαινονται εξαιρετικα πιο προχωρημενα απο το υπολοιπο σωμα... :05. Biceps: 

          Μετα την μετακομιση τους,οι προπονησεις της εγιναν πιο σπανιες αλλα και παλι δεν τα παρατουσε.Στο κολλεγιο συμμετειχε σενα προγραμμα που λεγοταν  Army’s ROTC program κατι που εβαλε στην ζωη της το τρεξιμο...Αφου περασε καποια χρονια σε αυτο το προγραμμα ,αποφασισε να κανει ενα ταξιδι στην αμερικη για να μαθει αγγλικα.Ταξιδεψε σε Νεα Υορκη  απο Καλιφορνια.

          Οταν ηταν στην Καλιφορνια,θυμηθηκε καποια ατομα που της ειχαν προτεινει να διαγνωνιστει σε ενα φιτνες σοου...Στην αρχη ηταν πολυ σκεπτικη απο την στιγμη που δεν ειχε καποια σχεση με τον  χωρο η ενοργανη για να την βοηθησει στον αγωνα...Δεν το ειχε καν στο μυαλο της οτι θα μπορουσε να διαγνωνιστει καποια στιγμη...

          Θυμαται τον εαυτο της  να κοιταει σε ενα περιοδικο τους κοιλιακους της Mia Finnegan  και ηθελε και αυτη να εχει τους ιδιους ακριβως.Εφοσον αργοτερα γυρισε στο Puerto Rico και το 1995 ξεκινησε να διδασκει αερομπικ μαθηματα και να κανει περσοναλ στο γυμναστηριο σε μια στρατιωτικη βαση.

          Εκει ηταν που ειδε και μια αφισα απο  το NPC Armed Forces Fitness Championships στην Καλιφορνια.Εφτιαξε μια ρουτινα μονη της και πηγε για να παρει μερος.Ηταν φοβερη η εμπειρια της και θυμαται να κοιταει τα κοριτσια και το ποσο εντυπωσιασμενη ηταν απο τα σωματα τους.Η θεση της ηταν δευτερη και μετα απο αυτο,απλα μπορουμε να πουμε πως μπηκε το μικροβιο μεσα της... :01. Mr. Green:  :05. Weights: 

    Αποφασισε να δοκιμασει το 1995 το  Nationals στο  Chicago.Βγηκε στις 35 απο 75 κοριτσια.Αυτο ηταν το πρωτο της διεθνες σοου και η ΙΦΒΒ  εδινε 10 καρτες προ.Η Dale Tomita  κερδισε το σοου και ηταν φοβερη τοτε.

          Οταν ηταν στο Ιλινοις,δηλωσε για να μπεις το κολλεγιο και συνεχισε την φιτνες καρριερα της παραλληλα.Εκανε δυο σοου το 1996 και μετα αποφασισε το 1997 να κανει ενα οφφ για να δουλεψει στην ρουτινα της και στην φορμα της γενικα.Επεστρεψε το 1998 και καταλαβε οτι ο ανταγωνισμος ηταν μεγαλυτερος.Στην αναζητηση της για μια προ καρτα,αποφασισε να παρει μερος σε ολους ατους αγωνες που γινονταν τοτε.

          Μεταμορφωσε το σωμα της τοσο πολυ σε σημειο που ηξερε οτι μπορουσε να διαγωνιστει και με τα αλλα κοριστια αλλα ηξερε οτι η ρουτινα της επρεπε να γινει πιο δυνατη εαν ηθελε ενα αποκτησει την προο καρτα. Σε ενα απο τα σοοου της το 1996 θυμαται οτι γνωρισε τοτε την ΙΦΒΒ Maria Bellando προ.Η ρουτινα της ηταν τοσο εντυπωσιακη που την ρωτησε για αυτην.Την συστησε στον χορογραφο της Kevin Creegan απο το Μαιαμι.Αποφασισε να παει και να δει τον Κεβιν και να συνεργαστει μαζι του ωστε να επιμεληθει  ο,τι ειχε να κανει με την ρουτινα της για το 1999 USA Nationals. 

          Η Μαρια και ο αντρας της ηταν πολυ ευγενικοι και αφησαν αυτην και τον αντρα της να μεινουν σπιτι τους στο Μαιαμι κατα την προετοιμασια της με τον Κεβιν.Το οτι γνωρισε τον Κεβιν ηταν μια πολυ σημαντικη βοηθεια στην καρριερα της καθως επρεπε να βελτιωσει το κομματι της ρουτινας της πολυ..

           Ο κεβιν  δουλεψε με τα σημεια της που ηταν τα πιο δυνατα ωστε αυτο να φανει στην σκηνη και ετσι εγινε φυσικα..
Νικησε λοιπον το 1999 USA Fitness Championship overall και κεδρισε την πολυποθητη καρτα της.

           Τον πρωτο της χρονο ως προ ,δεχθηκε προσκληση να διαγωνιστει στο Ms. Fitness International.

           Ηταν τιμη της να συμμετεχει σε αυτον τον αγωνα και ανεβηκε στη σκηνη το 2000 στο Arnold Classic.Ηταν τοσο ενθουσιασμενη να συμμετεχει με τοσους καταξιωμενους αθλητες  και τοτε βγηκε 8η.

           Απο τοτε που εγινε προ δουλεψε τοσο πολυ για να γινει η καλυερη απο ολους βελτιωνοντας την φορμα της αλλα και την ρουτινα της.Το θεωρει ευλογια το οτι ειναι φιτνες διαγωνιζομενη και επισης της αρεσει παρα πολυ πλεον να διδασκει και σε αλλους αυτα που εχει αποκομισει μετα απο τοσα χρονια σκληρης δουλειας.

   [B] *Ενα μοτο της ειναι οτι πιστευει πως τα ορια που εχουμε στην ζωη μας τα βαζουμε μονοι μας και πως μπορουμε να κανουμε οτιδηποτε επιθυμουμε αρκει μονο να το θελησουμε πολυ.*
 [/B :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Συμμετοχες της...
2007Fitness Olympia-first place
Houston Pro Figure-third place
Arnold Classic-third place

2006Fitness Olympia-first place
Arnold Classic-first place

2005Sacramento Pro Fitness-first place
Fitness Olympia-third place
Arnold Classic-second place

2004Fitness Olympia-first place
Arnold Classic-first place

2003IFBB New York City Pro Fitness-Overall
IFBB Fitness International-second place

2002IFBB GNC Show Of Strength Fitness-second place
IFBB Fitness Olympia-fourth place
IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Fitness-Overall
IFBB Atlantic States Pro Fitness-Overall
IFBB New York City Pro Fitness-Overall
IFBB Fitness International-fourth place

2001IFBB Fitness Olympia-fourth place
IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Fitness-third place
IFBB Fitness International-third place

2000
IFBB Jan Tana Classic Pro Fitness-second place
IFBB Fitness Olympia-fifth place
IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Fitness-fifth place
IFBB Atlantic City Pro Fitness-sixth place
IFBB Fitness International-eighth place

1999NPC USA Fitness Championships-Overall (IFBB Professional Qualifier)

1998NPC Junior National Fitness Championships-second place short class
IFBB North American Fitness Championships-sixth place short class
NPC National Fitness Championships-eighth place short class
NPC USA Fitness Championships-ninth place short class

1996NPC Pennsylvania Fitness Championships-fourth place
NPC National Fitness Championships-twelfth place

1995NPC Europa Sports Fitness Championships-second place

και τωρα σειρα εχουν οι φωτος.... :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

[[ATTACH]28401

----------


## gym



----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλη αθλήτρια,την εχω δει σε διαφορους αγωνες να πρωταγωνιστεί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

[YOUTUBE="2ZRtflCvUWo"]2ZRtflCvUWo[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## gym

πολυ ωραιο βιντεο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...s-adela-garcia

ανεβαζω λιπον την ρουτινα με την οποια συμπληρωσε την προσπαθεια της στο Ολυμπια 2011 η adela garcia...οσες φορες και να το δω,εχω μεινει αφωνη...
και ποιος να φανταστει οτι αυτη η γυναικα ειχε καταστρεψει το ποδι της...
μπραβο!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυνατη στα χορευτικα, :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Νομιζω ότι ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο στην βαθμολογια (40-50%)βασιζεται στο ατομικο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

και απο οτι εχω διαβασει,δεν εχει καποιο παρελθον ως αθλητρια πχ αερομπικ σε πρωταθλητισμο η ενοργανη οπως ειναι πολλες αθλητριες...
αξια αξια! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gianna

Πολύ καλή!!! Αλλά φωτογραφία με σκυλάκι!!!! Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να κρατάει ....μια γάτα :01. Mr. Green:  Ναί, είμαι γατόφιλη. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο Χιονούλης κάθεται στα πόδια μου.

----------


## goldenera

Άλλη μια νίκη για την Agela :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

